# I am confused and have questions?



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright so I have been cruising around for the last couple of weeks looking at a lot of posts about water/meth, and I am confused. So maybe someone can point me in the right direction. What does water/meth actualy do for you. I have heard very different opinions and need a straight road to stand on.
I have heard that it actualy gives you horse power and some mixture ratios actualy give you more horsepower than others. But I have also heard that it does absolutly nothing for you in the sense of maybe a 3-4 hoursepower gain, but enables you to run more boost because it helps with detonation.


----------



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: I am confused and have questions? (Turby)*

No body wants to touch it huh? Well snap!


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

It changes the octane rating of the mix allowing you to run either more boost, more timing, or a combiniation of the too. Try searching around as someone had a pretty extensive review on a snow kit with plenty of vagcom runs and such. Just picture it as race gas that is basically windshield washer fluid.


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: I am confused and have questions? (Turby)*

I'm running APR 100 octane on 93 with my water/meth (generic blue washer fluid) setup.


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: I am confused and have questions? (true2liter)*

i had a watermeth kit in my 02 gti 1.8t and it ran great and pulled hard on with giac race file.
now iv switched to a TT 225Q and am installing the same snow performance kit but have decided to inject it after the TB to inceras the detonation so i can get the most hp out of the kit. im now running APR 93 and will have to upgrade to the 100 octane file when i spray meth. ill post up some logs when i get it all dialed in. 
long story short just get a kit it's fun to spray washer fluid into your motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The octane rating of water is infinite; you'll never get it to detonate. The octane rating of methanol is ~115.
Water has greater cooling potential, but methanol cools quicker.
Methanol has less chemical potential energy than gasoline.
WAI lowers intake temps, lowers the chance of detonation, and slows the flame-front. It's also believed that EGTs are lowered, but I've never seen logs to prove this.
WAI by itself will not make more power. It does, however, create conditions where you can increase the boost and timing above the limits of pump gas. You'll need to be able to datalog your IATs, actual timing, timing pull, and knock voltage. Also, you'll need to have an boost and timing editable ECU file (at a bare minimum the diode mod and a MBC).


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

Very good points, but I can add some things that I have noticed from running washer fluid.
I was only using the -20 washer fluid so the methanol is in the mixture but not hugely significant. I was running it on a 85hp 8v that was naturally aspirated in a run of the mill 250k mk2 jetta. 
I wired the system up instead of my horn to test the system out. Using the early devils own kit with the only injector it came with showned the following results;
after 2500 rpm+ the engine ran smoother at full throuttle with methanol as apposed to none.
the engine was very gummy and had significant blowby through out the intake manifold and throuttle body, BUT after methanol all deposits were cleaned and you could not even tell it ha deposits prior. 
my compression seemed better as the engine enjoyed cold starts utilizing instant startup and my Idle stabilizer valve actually cleaned itself and the engine ran smoother through out.
All in all the car changed nearly completely and that was on a stock digi 2 8v that was N/A

I will be installing the same kit onto my turbo aba/16v jetta with in the next few weeks and will have progress posted at that time.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2dr16v)*

cool, very cool
and fyi: -40 degree washer fluid is closer to a 50/50 mix (usually ~45% methanol)


----------

